
Solving lasting employment - vineetsingla
Has it occurred to anyone that one of the biggest problems with recruitment is that there is no easy way for candidates to determine if the roles they pursue are a right fit for them? The problem is further compounded by the fact that it takes a lot of searching, applying and interviewing to find a suitable role and get hired. It can be quite frustrating for candidates to go through painful recruitment cycles only to discover later that their roles suck in terms of culture, values, management styles, rewards and recognition, career opportunities, enabling infrastructure and overarching purpose, which causes dissatisfaction and disengagement. 56% of new hires quit within 6 months of joining the company. Worldwide employee engagement stands at only 63%, so some companies can end up cycling through their entire staff every 3 years. Why is this problem not addressed yet despite platforms such as Glassdoor and LinkedIn?
======
ronykroy
Linkedin: is an advertising platform.. for the candidates and the companies
alike.. would a candidate rant out at a corporate culture on linked in..? a
platform where hiring managers look at.. almost by habit for more details
about a candidate's past

would a company post anything but the rosiest of the rosiest reviews about
their culture on linked in... a platform where candidates rush to by default
when they happen to start their job search...?

glass door: who is going to spend time and effort inc complaining about a bad
boss experience in a company.. the best revenge a software engineering
candidate can have against an employer is to not reveal the real reason for
quitting.. which is usually a bad boss... leave it for the next candidate to
figure it out and ruin the organization, systematically.. slowly .. till the
organization realizes that the manager is the problem... and then... there is
this situation.. the organization realizes that the manager is the problem

the problematic-manager knows that he/she is the problem.. and thus will not
spend time grooming the next rung of leaders.. to replace him/her... IF the
problematic manager is going to get promoted...

the problematic-manager's manager realizes this situation... and decides.. its
better to this situation to go on till i retire.. or decide to move to a
different company.. the problematic manager is then.. the incoming candidate's
headache...

the glass door [as above] part sounds diabolical but trust me that's how it
is.. in India

A hiring manager is heavily incentivized to hire (duh!) do you think he/she
will reject a candidate because they are not a good cultural fit... at the
last stage of the interview..?

To quote House MD: "everybody lies" it will be so till people abandon the
platforms altogether just because its full of liars and touting half-truths
about themselves and the companies they work at.

~~~
vineetsingla
I agree. The central relationship between managers and employees plays a
critical role in driving engagement, not compensation, not benefits, yet this
fact is often overlooked. Wouldn't it be great if there was more transparency
into these employment challenges so that future employees could be warned with
sufficient data? Shouldn't managers be held accountable for employee success
just as much as on speed of hiring? I haven't seen examples where this issue
was given any kind of importance, not just in India but in other places too.

------
PaulHoule
You have a point there.

On HN you always see people asking questions about: "how do I hire people?" or
"how do I get hired?" \-- you hear these questions much less often that you
hear "what do I do with people once I have hired them?"

~~~
vineetsingla
Totally agree. Companies spend a lot more on hiring than on retaining
employees in the long term, yet very little importance is being given to
address this problem.

